# I only knew you for a short time



## armadillorat (Aug 16, 2015)

I lost Maria tonight,
I only had her for 2 1/2 weeks before she decided it was time to leave. I didn't get to know her as much as I would like but every minute spent with her greedy little butt was worth it. She has left me and B to go on, but she is now eating her body weight in treats over the rainbow bridge.

I love you Maria, and I hope you watch over B through her grieving.


----------



## CosmicKat62 (Nov 24, 2014)

I'm so sorry. 

Be strong, both of you. Maria may have left soon, but her spirit will still shine bright inside your hearts.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 1, 2014)

Sorry to hear that. I just lost one of my girls a couple days ago, it is hard.


----------

